# OG Azteca De Oro & Azteca De Oro Dos (2)



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OG Azteca De Oro from 1994 








Here's a pic at the Los Angeles Super Show


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*AZTECA DE ORO DOS(2) IS IN THE WORKS & WILL BE OUT REAL SOON!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 10:49 AM~13655202
> *AZTECA DE ORO DOS(2) IS IN THE WORKS & WILL BE OUT REAL SOON! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah!! That's right. Hopefully done by San Bernardino show. Our three boys representing there bikes. Lots of time and lots of $$$$, to put together three bad ass bikes. There's no limit for my boys! :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 11:01 AM~13655307
> *Hell yeah!! That's right. Hopefully done by San Bernardino show. Our three boys representing there bikes. Lots of time and lots of $$$$, to put together three bad ass bikes. There's no limit for my boys! :biggrin:
> *


Orale I got no money and no time but azteca de Oro will be in san benardin :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 different bike same name?


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 11:32 AM~13655630
> *2 different bike same name?
> *


Who ever brings cleaner bike keeps the name see in san benardino


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 11:32 AM~13655630
> *2 different bike same name?
> *


Im sure theres more then two bikes with that name.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13655667
> *Who ever brings cleaner bike keeps the name see in san benardino
> *


Your bike is clean homie but were going to be in two different catagories,your's is full our is mild.I still hold the OG title,1994 Azteca De Oro homeboy


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

oh i heard it will be like no other bike :0


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 22 2009, 11:31 AM~13655613
> *Orale I got no money and no time but azteca de Oro will be in san benardin :biggrin:
> *


WTF! Well sorry to hear that you don't have time or money. But I'm still putting together my EIGHT year old son's bike.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 11:37 AM~13655675
> *Im sure theres more then two bikes with that name.
> *



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13655864
> *WTF! Well sorry to hear that you don't have time or money. But I'm still putting together my EIGHT year old son's bike.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 01:53 PM~13655864
> *WTF! Well sorry to hear that you don't have time or money. But I'm still putting together my EIGHT year old son's bike.
> *


didnt sound like he was being negative. :dunno:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 11:55 AM~13655891
> *didnt sound like he was being negative.  :dunno:
> *


Talking about winning over the name. Who cares about that. My son has been waiting to take his bike out. And we are not trying to compete against him. We're not about that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 12:46 PM~13655176
> *OG Azteca De Oro from 1994
> 
> 
> ...


You got anymore pics of this.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 12:04 PM~13655980
> *You got anymore pics of this.
> *


We do. I gotta look for them in my huge box of pictures.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

THERE ENUFF RAZA FIGHTING OVER STUPID SHIT BIG MEXIKA GIVES BOTH OF YOU GUYS PROPS FOR PUTTING CULTURA INTO YOUR RIDES. DONT LET OTHERS START SHIT OVER A PLACA BIG MEXICA CANT WAIT TO SI BOTH RANFALS @ DA SHOW...MEXICA TIAHUI AKA RAZA MOVED FORWARD ADELANTE MI HENTE


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 12:24 PM~13656197
> *THERE ENUFF RAZA FIGHTING OVER STUPID SHIT BIG MEXIKA GIVES BOTH OF YOU GUYS PROPS FOR PUTTING CULTURA INTO YOUR RIDES. DONT LET OTHERS START SHIT OVER A PLACA BIG MEXICA CANT WAIT TO SI BOTH RANFALS @ DA SHOW...MEXICA TIAHUI AKA RAZA MOVED FORWARD ADELANTE MI HENTE
> *



Simon Bro!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Apr 22 2009, 10:37 AM~13655675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que no loco


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

ORALE TU SAVES LET ME KNOW ON THOSE ACCESORYS FOR YOUR BIKE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 12:11 PM~13656632
> *ORALE TU SAVES LET ME KNOW ON THOSE ACCESORYS FOR YOUR BIKE
> *


Firme :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 12:34 PM~13656275
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lots of respect to mexica


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 01:04 PM~13656564
> *
> Supp Basher
> 
> ...


chillen and you homie??


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

:wave: hi dad thanks for the topic :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by neu exposure socal_@Apr 22 2009, 11:58 PM~13662685
> *:wave: hi dad thanks for the topic :wave:
> *


Gangsta with the LIL Account. :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 22 2009, 11:46 AM~13655176
> *OG Azteca De Oro from 1994
> 
> 
> ...


COOL PIC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+Apr 22 2009, 08:35 PM~13662381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro, I cherish that pic man!That's me in the black shirt & my Primo Jose (R.I.P) standing behind me


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:420:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2009, 10:37 AM~13655675
> *Im sure theres more then two bikes with that name.
> *



ANY OTHER EXORCIST TRIKES?? hno:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

Just for the hell of it..... Im busting out with AZTECA de oro 3 & 4..... and maybe 5 !.... :biggrin: 




















Just kidding...... much props to all the Aztecas!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Apr 23 2009, 07:39 PM~13672609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPP FAMBAM* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Here he is trying to earn extra money for his bike @ the Bizzy Bone Video shoot :0 :biggrin: 
















Spin that shit mijo!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: Will post more pix later!!!!


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 23 2009, 09:42 PM~13673936
> *Here he is trying to earn extra money for his bike @ the Bizzy Bone Video shoot :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Sneak peak coming soon :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2009, 10:47 PM~13684210
> *Sneak peak coming soon :0
> *


  WHAT!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Apr 27 2009, 11:08 PM~13712579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so where are the pics ?????? i want to see


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 28 2009, 08:48 AM~13714966
> *so where are the pics       ?????? i want to see
> *


In time my young grass hopper :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 28 2009, 04:07 PM~13719003
> *In time my young grass hopper :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Apr 22 2009, 12:11 PM~13656632
> *ORALE TU SAVES LET ME KNOW ON THOSE ACCESORYS FOR YOUR BIKE
> *


tryin to talk spanglish but spelling it wrong?
SAVES= "SABES"
HENTE="GENTE"

not to be a dick, just helpin out


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 28 2009, 11:59 PM~13725240
> *tryin to talk spanglish but spelling it wrong?
> SAVES= "SABES"
> HENTE="GENTE"
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 28 2009, 11:14 PM~13725440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Picked up the frame from the homie Abel Rocha today.My son wants the frame simple with no crazy body mods!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

MORE MORE MORE!!! :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dam looking good was at henrys yesterday ah shit they better wacht out :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 30 2009, 11:42 AM~13743995
> *dam looking good was at henrys yesterday ah shit they better wacht out :cheesy:
> *


Supp Noah


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2009, 10:21 PM~13738201
> *Picked up the frame from the homie Abel Rocha today.My son wants the frame simple with no crazy body mods!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the stiffy lol j/k looks good


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Apr 30 2009, 12:18 PM~13744499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTMFT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2009, 10:21 PM~13738201
> *Picked up the frame from the homie Abel Rocha today.My son wants the frame simple with no crazy body mods!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13776218
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


U SHOULD SEE THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HERE U GO!!!!












































































SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: TTT VERY NICE PRIMO!!!!!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2009, 11:21 PM~13738201
> *Picked up the frame from the homie Abel Rocha today.My son wants the frame simple with no crazy body mods!
> 
> 
> ...


el mural esta chingon homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@May 5 2009, 04:03 AM~13788658
> *U SHOULD SEE THE REST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HERE U GO!!!!
> SIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: TTT VERY NICE PRIMO!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO+May 5 2009, 03:03 AM~13788658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp "L"


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1SLICK3 (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 29 2009, 09:21 PM~13738201
> *Picked up the frame from the homie Abel Rocha today.My son wants the frame simple with no crazy body mods!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT LOOK'S NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1SLICK3_@May 16 2009, 06:43 AM~13904165
> *DAMM THAT LOOK'S NICE!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 22 2009, 05:58 AM~13967608
> *looking good  :biggrin:
> *


Supp Noah :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM GOT A SNEEK PEAK AT THE BIKE ON THE DISPLAY!!!!!!!!!....WOW THATS ALL WOW!!!!! 


ITS SMALL CAUSE OF MY CAMERA PHONE BUT FUCK IT U CAN SEE IT SUNDAY BABY!!! ALOT BIGGER!!!!!..
PAGE DOWN!!!!!!!!


































































































HHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA PURO PEDO PRIMO I WOUNLDNT DO THAT!!!!!!!!!!! LOL OR WOULD I!!!!















































































NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jun 2 2009, 06:48 PM~14076788
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMM  GOT A SNEEK PEAK AT THE BIKE ON THE DISPLAY!!!!!!!!!....WOW THATS ALL WOW!!!!!
> ITS SMALL CAUSE OF MY CAMERA PHONE BUT FUCK IT U CAN SEE IT SUNDAY BABY!!! ALOT BIGGER!!!!!..
> PAGE DOWN!!!!!!!!
> ...


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO+Jun 2 2009, 06:48 PM~14076788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cant wait to show Alex's bike! hno: hno:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 4 2009, 10:35 AM~14094205
> *Cant wait to show Alex's bike! hno:  hno:
> *


They're HERE!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXv8CPPPG7g


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

LIL ALEX SHOWING HIS BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Really nice bike. :thumbsup: I will be posting some pics I took of it soon. I love the color.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 8 2009, 01:37 PM~14128845
> *Really nice bike.  :thumbsup: I will be posting some pics I took of it soon. I love the color.
> *



X2 came out hella clean


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 12:37 PM~14128192
> *LIL ALEX SHOWING HIS BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for my son :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 8 2009, 01:37 PM~14128845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanx homies * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

O.G. Azteca de Oro's show sign from '94 & Aztec De Oro Dos's show sign!!
My son was amazed when I pulled it out of the garage!!! :0 









*Neu Exposure TTMFT!!!!* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 10:00 PM~14134304
> *O.G. Azteca de Oro's show sign from '94 & Aztec De Oro Dos's show sign!!
> My son was amazed when I pulled it out of the garage!!! :0
> 
> ...


Badass bike homie!! It was coo talking u at the show ill see u at the next one homey


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 8 2009, 10:31 PM~14135285
> *Badass bike homie!! It was coo talking u at the show ill see u at the next one homey
> *


Thanx Bro it was nice taliking with you too. And Congrads on your win,you got a bad ass bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 09:00 PM~14134304
> *O.G. Azteca de Oro's show sign from '94 & Aztec De Oro Dos's show sign!!
> My son was amazed when I pulled it out of the garage!!! :0
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT PRIMO OG AZTECA DE ORO FROM 94!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: TTMFT FOR MY NEPHEWS BAD ASS BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lovem like this


you can still see its a bike


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2009, 09:41 PM~14145765
> *lovem like this
> you can still see its a bike
> *



Thanks. We like the O.G. style.We didn't want to butcher the schwinn frame. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo+Jun 9 2009, 08:41 PM~14145765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2
:yes: :yes: :yes: Kepping old skool Babe!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Jun 9 2009, 05:50 PM~14143705
> *THATS RIGHT PRIMO OG AZTECA DE ORO FROM 94!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: TTMFT FOR MY NEPHEWS BAD ASS BIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's right Primo,you know Big "DINO'S" the O.G......'94 baby!!! :cheesy:


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice bike!! My style!! Nice n Simple!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djgooch+Jun 10 2009, 10:28 AM~14150397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 01:37 PM~14128192
> *LIL ALEX SHOWING HIS BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 badass :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 10 2009, 06:53 PM~14155347
> *:0 badass :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 11 2009, 09:47 AM~14160136
> *Thanx bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## omar (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by omar_@Jun 13 2009, 01:28 AM~14177903
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

BAD ASSSS BIKE COMPA


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 13 2009, 09:47 PM~14183785
> *BAD ASSSS BIKE COMPA
> *


Gracias Compa :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 15 2009, 07:34 AM~14193744
> *YAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my son's bike :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 20 2009, 10:20 PM~14251251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 23 2009, 08:00 PM~14278730
> *t t t
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the pic "L" :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

this bike came out hella clean  good job


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14278730
> *t t t
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: chingona


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jun 26 2009, 07:31 PM~14311238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks homies* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!! * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 30 2009, 11:58 AM~14341629
> *TTT
> *


Supp Compa


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 1 2009, 07:34 PM~14357559
> *
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## neu exposure socal (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 29 2009, 08:42 PM~14334956
> *TTT FOR THE O.G.!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS DAD :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by neu exposure socal_@Jul 3 2009, 04:26 PM~14375176
> *THANKS DAD :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 1 2009, 10:28 PM~14358700
> *Supp LOC
> *


nothin much just been workin  what are you up to ?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14399983
> *nothin much just been workin   what are you up to ?
> *


That's ccol,same here Bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 8 2009, 08:18 PM~14418453
> *TTT FOR THE O.G. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 8 2009, 10:49 AM~14412151
> *That's ccol,same here Bro
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 9 2009, 05:59 PM~14428369
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jul 13 2009, 11:47 AM~14458616
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 29 2009, 07:42 PM~14334956
> *TTT FOR THE O.G.!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 01:37 PM~14128192
> *LIL ALEX SHOWING HIS BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## majestic bike club (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 19 2009, 11:57 PM~14522752
> *TTT
> *


DID IT PLACE ANYTING


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestic bike club+Jul 19 2009, 11:08 PM~14522785-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey_@Jul 21 2009, 03:26 PM~14541742
> *
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 23 2009, 09:00 PM~14278730
> *t t t
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UPPERS BIG DINO I NO YOUR TAKING YOUR SONS BIKE TO THE WEGO SHOW ON SUNDAY RIGHTTTTTT :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 22 2009, 01:24 PM~14551614
> *WHATS UPPERS BIG DINO I NO YOUR TAKING YOUR SONS BIKE TO THE WEGO SHOW ON SUNDAY RIGHTTTTTT :cheesy:
> *


Nah bro  ,me & the family are going be in Santa Barbara doing family stuff :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 22 2009, 04:27 PM~14553046
> *Nah bro  ,me & the family are going be in Santa Barbara doing family stuff :biggrin:
> *


well if your not going im not either


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 23 2009, 09:34 AM~14559959
> *well if your not going im not either
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 23 2009, 09:25 AM~14559887
> *TTT FOR THE O.G.!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 22 2009, 03:27 PM~14553046
> *Nah bro  ,me & the family are going be in Santa Barbara doing family stuff :biggrin:
> *


my home town :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 26 2009, 12:55 PM~14586112
> *my home town :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: A great place to relax :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jul 30 2009, 03:56 PM~14631067
> *
> *


What up homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Aug 3 2009, 10:29 PM~14668288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Compa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 2 2009, 05:20 PM~14654415
> *TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

This is how O.G. Azteca De Oro looked like in '91! :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 4 2009, 09:28 PM~14677870
> *Supp Bro
> *


nothing much just trying to sell my bike  what have you been up to ?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 9 2009, 04:33 PM~14719076
> *nothing much just trying to sell my bike   what have you been up to ?
> *


How come ur selling ur bike bro?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 9 2009, 08:55 PM~14720839
> *How come ur selling ur bike bro?
> *


i wanna get a car


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 9 2009, 10:15 PM~14722255
> *i wanna get a car
> *


That's a good enough reason for me! :thumbsup: Good luck on your sale


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttmft for my son's bike :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 8 2009, 02:01 AM~14709639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN LUV IT MAN!!!!!!!!! SIMPLE YET A STAND OUT!!!!!!!!! GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE_@Aug 12 2009, 06:45 PM~14751542
> *FUCKIN LUV IT MAN!!!!!!!!!  SIMPLE YET A STAND OUT!!!!!!!!!  GOOD JOB HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> *


Thanks Bro.I think a lowrider bike should look like a bike & not an axe murder job!


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for my sons bike


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 10 2009, 11:52 AM~14725629
> *That's a good enough reason for me!  :thumbsup: Good luck on your sale
> *


thanks


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 10:45 PM~14782157
> *thanks
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 18 2009, 09:54 PM~14812938
> *
> *


Supp Dogg


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*ttt for the o.g.* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14823666
> *ttt for the o.g. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 19 2009, 09:03 PM~14823666
> *ttt for the o.g. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

don't be shy :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT.... PARA EL O.G.!!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 24 2009, 10:29 PM~14872081
> *Y AL QUE NO LE GUSTE QUE CHINGE A SU MADRE!!!!!TTT PARA EL O.G. Y MI HIJO PARTE DOS!!!!!  :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

sup compa como estamos


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2009, 07:28 PM~14892627
> *sup compa como estamos
> *


Aqui nomas Compa,puro kicking back :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave: WHATS UP DINO ARE YOU GOING TO ST LOW SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 28 2009, 09:17 AM~14909098
> *:wave: WHATS UP DINO ARE YOU GOING TO ST LOW SHOW :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to try Noah,I got to work... :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Congrads on your win today mijo!!* :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 29 2009, 07:29 PM~14922092
> *Congrads on your win today mijo!! :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Aug 29 2009, 05:32 PM~14922121
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN!
> *


Thank you.....Good to see you guys today


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 29 2009, 05:29 PM~14922092
> *Congrads on your win today mijo!! :biggrin:
> *


great job!!!
here i know youll like this,


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 30 2009, 08:12 AM~14925847
> *great job!!!
> here i know youll like this,
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*ttt for the O.G.!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2009, 11:08 PM~14932676
> *ttt for the O.G.!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Aug 30 2009, 11:08 PM~14932676
> *ttt for the O.G.!!! :biggrin:
> *


T T T


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR MY SON'S BIKE!!!,NOT MY BIKE.....* :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 8 2009, 11:19 PM~15023123
> *TTT FOR MY SON'S BIKE!!!,NOT MY BIKE..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Sep 11 2009, 11:26 AM~15051732
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Supp Big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 12 2009, 02:32 AM~15058445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT FOR THE BABY O.G.AZTECA DE ORO!!!!!!!!* :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 13 2009, 12:23 AM~15064858
> *THAT'S RIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 12 2009, 02:32 AM~15058445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 14 2009, 07:14 AM~15074782
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 18 2009, 06:15 PM~15122884
> *T T T
> *


What up Lisa :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 19 2009, 01:37 AM~15125037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 19 2009, 12:34 AM~15125167
> *   T T T
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 19 2009, 04:29 PM~15128518
> *T T T
> *


*HOLA HOLMES!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!* :biggrin: :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 20 2009, 12:08 AM~15131228
> *HOLA HOLMES!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

these forks are pimp. you should add some support bars to them.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 06:42 PM~15168835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homie,yeah my son asked me for the support bars.I've just been lagging :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 22 2009, 04:22 PM~15156469
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 24 2009, 03:29 PM~15175541
> *Thanx homie,yeah my son asked me for the support bars.I've just been lagging :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I like this bike. I like all these old school frames with new parts on them.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 03:29 PM~15177415
> *I like this bike. I like all these old school frames with new parts on them.
> *


Thanx homie. :biggrin: Yeah me too I think a bike should look like a bike not an axe murder job!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 24 2009, 08:52 PM~15180616
> *Thanx homie. :biggrin: Yeah me too I think a bike should look like a bike not an axe murder job!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2 T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 25 2009, 07:10 AM~15183123
> *X2 T T T
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

wats up big dino


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 26 2009, 02:18 PM~15193979
> *wats up big dino
> *


Just chillin lil homie,what up with you??I hope all is good!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 27 2009, 09:32 PM~15203933
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 12:43 PM~15219836
> *TTT FOR THE O.G. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 6 2009, 04:46 PM~15286113
> *t t t
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:52 AM~15353247
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Oct 14 2009, 08:53 AM~15353263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

good seeing you at vegas dino


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Oct 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15361382
> *good seeing you at vegas dino
> *


Good to see you too homie


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15361399
> *Good to see you too homie
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT for Lil Alex,he didn't place but represented Neu Exposure bike club to the fullest!!!* :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:18 PM~15361373
> *Supp homie :biggrin:
> *


just listening to oldies :biggrin: how was vegas ?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD COMPA


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Oct 14 2009, 09:46 PM~15362530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Compa


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 14 2009, 10:46 PM~15362530
> *just listening to oldies  :biggrin: how was vegas ?
> *


WHITE GUYS LISTEN TO OLDIES????


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2009, 10:34 AM~15366267
> *WHITE GUYS LISTEN TO OLDIES????
> *


LOL!!! Hey you got this Mexican over here listening to heavy metal!!!! :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15366267
> *WHITE GUYS LISTEN TO OLDIES????
> *


hell yea, thats all my dad played in the car when I was growing up.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 15 2009, 08:26 PM~15373028
> *hell yea,  thats all my dad played in the car when I was growing up.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

_*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!!!*_


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: *TTT *:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2009, 11:34 AM~15366267
> *WHITE GUYS LISTEN TO OLDIES????
> *


yea and they drive lowriders too :0 how amazing :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15417844
> *yea and they drive lowriders too  :0 how amazing  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


and they build sorry ones to :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Oct 20 2009, 07:23 PM~15417844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR THE WHITE GUYS & MY SON'S BIKE!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15417844
> *yea and they drive lowriders too  :0 how amazing  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


GREAT, THERE GOES THE NIEGHBORHOOD


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 21 2009, 12:10 PM~15423440
> *GREAT, THERE GOES THE NIEGHBORHOOD
> *


 :biggrin: whats up ? how you been ?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Oct 22 2009, 07:13 AM~15432850
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 15 2009, 12:38 AM~15362438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks real nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 09:38 PM~15362438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Oct 23 2009, 10:36 AM~15445806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Neu Exposure TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 24 2009, 03:47 PM~15455024
> *Thanx homie :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


how you been bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 25 2009, 10:46 AM~15460993
> *how you been bro
> *


Good homie,where you been @?


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:  :0 :cheesy: :angry:  :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 27 2009, 05:02 PM~15485260
> *:biggrin:    :0  :cheesy:  :angry:    :uh:
> *


Que onda Compa   :0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy Halloween!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 31 2009, 11:30 AM~15522413
> *Happy Halloween!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


happy halloween


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 31 2009, 11:18 AM~15522701
> *happy halloween
> *


THANX HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Oct 14 2009, 11:38 PM~15362438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hella nice bike!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 10:14 AM~15537261
> *hella nice bike!
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 1 2009, 09:17 PM~15533124
> *THANX HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


  i might be getting a town car :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 2 2009, 10:16 PM~15545336
> * i might be getting a town car  :cheesy:
> *


That's cool homie,what year?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......


































And Azteca De Oro Dos next to the RED carpet to meet the Celeberties!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15564753
> *Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......
> 
> 
> ...


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NICE HOMIE TAKE MORE PICS OF THEM


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 4 2009, 06:25 PM~15564772
> *      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> NICE HOMIE TAKE MORE PICS OF THEM
> *


Here's a few more Bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 3 2009, 09:33 AM~15548574
> *That's cool homie,what year?
> *


93  :cheesy: 

http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo159/e...-014-5A_006.jpg


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15565345
> *Here's a few more Bro
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 4 2009, 10:47 PM~15567411
> *93    :cheesy:
> 
> http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo159/e...-014-5A_006.jpg
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:14 PM~15565345
> *Here's a few more Bro
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHATS UP DINO THANKS AGAIN FOR HELPING ME LOAD MY BIKE ON THE TRUCK  TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 5 2009, 09:08 AM~15570261
> *Nice :biggrin:
> *


i just got it acouple of hours ago :0 :cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Nov 9 2009, 02:12 PM~15610195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah congrads homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G* :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 11 2009, 10:53 AM~15633730
> *TTT FOR THE O.G :biggrin:
> *


t t t


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 10 2009, 12:02 PM~15621776
> *
> 
> Hell yeah congrads homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Nov 13 2009, 08:09 AM~15654376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WHUT UP PEEPS *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!* :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 14 2009, 10:56 PM~15668753
> *WHUT UP PEEPS
> *


i had my first probelm with the hydraulics today :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 15 2009, 05:11 PM~15673169
> *i had my first probelm with the hydraulics today  :0  :biggrin:
> *


get use to it homie :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 17 2009, 07:51 PM~15697375
> *get use to it homie :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 19 2009, 08:26 AM~15713506
> *:yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE OG* :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Nov 25 2009, 08:30 AM~15776957
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKS GIVING LIL ONES* :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 07:23 PM~15564753
> *Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......
> 
> 
> ...


ttt... nice bikes


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 11:14 PM~15565345
> *Here's a few more Bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: 
REAL NICE PICS !!!!!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Nov 27 2009, 01:34 PM~15798579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx LOC


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 1 2009, 09:08 AM~15832649
> *:wave:
> *


Que onda Noah


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 6 2009, 10:22 PM~15895411
> *:wave:
> *


Supp homie,how's the new ride


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 7 2009, 01:45 PM~15901265
> *Supp homie,how's the new ride
> *


i burned it up on saturday :biggrin: one of the solenoids got stuck and it burnt out the motor for the front pump and fucked up the quick disconnect...atleast it did a 1 inch standing 3 wheel on 2 pumps :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:10 PM~15907552
> *i burned it up on saturday  :biggrin: one of the solenoids got stuck and it burnt out the motor for the front pump and fucked up the quick disconnect...atleast it did a 1 inch standing 3 wheel on 2 pumps  :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


Ah the wonderful world of hydraulics!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 8 2009, 09:21 PM~15920330
> *Ah the wonderful world of hydraulics!!! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its like riding i bike you don't get it at first but next thing you know your doing all kinds of tricks!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Dec 10 2009, 08:31 AM~15936023
> *Its like riding i bike you don't get it at first but next thing you know your doing all kinds of tricks!!
> *


Yup :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Dec 13 2009, 03:44 PM~15969773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!* :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Dec 8 2009, 09:21 PM~15920330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it costs alot more then a bike :roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 16 2009, 11:55 PM~16006173
> *:cheesy: i put the stock trailing arms back in it  and 10's in the back  :biggrin: i should be getting some chrome and gold zenith's for it tomorrow  :0
> but it costs alot more then a bike  :roflmao:
> *


not my bike


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wildponey+Dec 16 2009, 03:10 PM~16001107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 16 2009, 10:55 PM~16006173
> *:cheesy: i put the stock trailing arms back in it  and 10's in the back  :biggrin: i should be getting some chrome and gold zenith's for it tomorrow  :0
> but it costs alot more then a bike  :roflmao:
> *


some. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 21 2009, 10:10 PM~16054225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 24 2009, 02:02 PM~16080479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homie,you do the same


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 18 2009, 11:10 PM~16026609
> *
> It gets better & better holmes :cheesy:
> 
> ...


i didnt get the zeniths  

























but i got some chrome and red 13's :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 28 2009, 09:29 PM~16115799
> *i didnt get the zeniths
> but i got some chrome and red 13's :cheesy:
> 
> ...


looks good bro what you get them for?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 28 2009, 09:00 PM~16116863
> *looks good bro what you get them for?
> *


i traded the 14's off my car and $150


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Dec 28 2009, 07:29 PM~16115799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 1 2010, 01:13 AM~16151502
> *FELIZ AÑO NUEVO
> *


Gracias LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: whats up dino suave loco


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Jan 13 2010, 01:22 PM~16279428-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 11 2010, 11:35 AM~16255301
> *TTT FOR THE O.G. :0
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916_king_@Jan 26 2010, 12:44 AM~16413713
> *
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 11 2010, 11:35 AM~16255301
> *TTT FOR THE O.G. :0
> *


DAMN I NEED TO POST SOME NEW PICS ALREADY!!!! :wow:  :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15564753
> *Fine as Wine & Straight to the Bank on stage @ the Cholo Comedy Slam tomorrow night 11/5/09 @ the Million Dollar Theater in LA......
> 
> 
> ...


NEED SOME NEW PIX :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2010, 10:16 PM~16536835
> *TTT FOR THE O.G.!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*GOT SOME NEW PARTS COMING REAL SOON* :0 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE OG*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 19 2010, 09:48 AM~16661461
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16628425
> *GOT SOME NEW PARTS COMING REAL SOON :0  :0
> *


any pics yet???


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Feb 24 2010, 03:39 PM~16713954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!! :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Happy 9th Birthday Lil Alex (AZTECA DE ORO DOS...2) from Dad & Mom* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

These pedals are simply baaadddd asssssss :wow:  


Verrrrry nice!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Mar 3 2010, 05:34 AM~16781854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx LOC.. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just a suggestion, but this bike would be even sicker with some matching handlebars











:wow: :wow:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2010, 12:18 PM~16796253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah huh... :biggrin: I got Jagter working on some....Good looking out though :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16805980
> *Yeah huh... :biggrin: I got Jagter working on some....Good looking out though :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2010, 03:18 PM~16796253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :biggrin: 

Something new on the way??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 5 2010, 01:25 PM~16805980
> *Yeah huh... :biggrin: I got Jagter working on some....Good looking out though :biggrin:
> *


gotcha. well, i help joel with designs all the time. might have to see what he's got working for you :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Mar 5 2010, 04:36 PM~16808070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The steering wheel should be done this up coming week & the handle bars in a couple :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Nov 4 2009, 08:14 PM~15565345
> *Here's a few more Bro
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM YOUR PEDALS ARE
THE SHIT REAL KLEAN..


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 6 2010, 11:09 PM~16817875
> *DAMM YOUR PEDALS ARE
> THE SHIT REAL KLEAN..
> *


Thanx LOC :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2010, 01:18 PM~16796253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 6 2010, 11:24 PM~16817939
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2010, 09:49 AM~16628425
> *GOT SOME NEW PARTS COMING REAL SOON :0  :0
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:45 AM~16838024
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


 :yes: Art & Abel's bikes too :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 12 2010, 11:12 AM~16871024
> *:yes: Art & Abel's bikes too :biggrin:
> *


NICE. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16628425
> *GOT SOME NEW PARTS COMING REAL SOON :0  :0
> *



any pics yet :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Mar 16 2010, 07:42 AM~16905288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This week homie :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 17 2010, 11:01 PM~16924436
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Mar 18 2010, 10:38 AM~16927087
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: you going to san d this weekend ?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 18 2010, 01:06 PM~16928693
> *:biggrin: you going to san d this weekend ?
> *


No SD  My Lil ones started baseball this weekend.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 26 2010, 01:22 PM~17009714
> *:biggrin:
> *


Supp Edwin


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@Mar 31 2010, 09:06 PM~17062301
> *TTMFT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Lil Alex & his bike AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2)*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 11:00 PM~17292273
> *Lil Alex & his bike AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2)
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2010, 09:05 PM~17292297
> *nice pic
> *


Thanx Brotha,my son loves his bike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 11:27 PM~17292460
> *Thanx Brotha,my son loves his bike
> *


  i know why :biggrin: is a badass bike


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 24 2010, 10:15 PM~17292935
> * i know why  :biggrin:  is a badass bike
> *


Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17292273
> *Lil Alex & his bike AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 26 2010, 10:16 PM~17314214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> just a suggestion, but this bike would be even sicker with some matching handlebars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> :biggrin: :thumbsup:


 :biggrin: 


> > just a suggestion, but this bike would be even sicker with some matching handlebars
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 28 2010, 10:58 PM~17335792
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks G :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
  :nicoderm:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*9yr old kid loves his bike..TTT for the O.G. AZTECA DE ORO* :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2010, 11:07 PM~17357190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE BIKE VERY CLEAN HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Apr 22 2009, 09:46 AM~13655176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2010, 11:07 PM~17357190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC+Apr 30 2010, 11:33 PM~17357616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp Basher


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 4 2010, 11:35 AM~17387552
> *Supp Basher
> *


just here chillen looking for another job  
hook a homeboy up lol :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 4 2010, 11:35 AM~17387552
> *Supp Lil GT
> Thanx LOC
> 
> ...



WHATS UP BRO HOW U BEEN.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R+May 4 2010, 10:36 AM~17387568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing good LOC,how's everything with you?Good I hope... :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@May 5 2010, 10:31 AM~17398937
> *I'll see what I can do homie
> Doing good LOC,how's everything with you?Good I hope... :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: 
he needssss a job 
to pay for this pedal car 
jk jk 
for his elco he needs to get that shit done :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 5 2010, 02:27 PM~17400989
> *:worship:  :worship:
> he needssss a job
> to pay for this pedal car
> ...


hahah your a dick babe :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+May 5 2010, 01:27 PM~17400989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL You guys are funny* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+May 6 2010, 10:40 AM~17409393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 6 2010, 10:58 AM~17409909
> *:biggrin: no ur funny  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 30 2010, 10:07 PM~17357190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@May 17 2010, 07:31 AM~17513839
> *TTT
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@May 25 2010, 02:47 PM~17601191
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*AZTECA DE ORO DOS TOOK 1ST PLACE IN MILD & BEST BIKE IN SHOW @ NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA!!!CONGRADS TO MY SON LIL ALEX...TTT FROM THE OG!!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17734257
> *AZTECA DE ORO DOS TOOK 1ST PLACE IN MILD & BEST BIKE IN SHOW @ NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA!!!CONGRADS TO MY SON LIL ALEX...TTT FROM THE OG!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS ON UR WIN AND UR SON. WHO DID THE DISPLAY IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2010, 11:52 AM~17738845
> *CONGRATS ON UR WIN AND UR SON. WHO DID THE DISPLAY IF U DONT MIND ME ASKN  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie...Henry's customs did the display.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17734257
> *AZTECA DE ORO DOS TOOK 1ST PLACE IN MILD & BEST BIKE IN SHOW @ NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA!!!CONGRADS TO MY SON LIL ALEX...TTT FROM THE OG!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YUP!!!!BEST OF SHOW!>.....CONGRATZ [email protected]


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 9 2010, 10:25 PM~17745663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17734257
> *AZTECA DE ORO DOS TOOK 1ST PLACE IN MILD & BEST BIKE IN SHOW @ NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA!!!CONGRADS TO MY SON LIL ALEX...TTT FROM THE OG!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17734257
> *AZTECA DE ORO DOS TOOK 1ST PLACE IN MILD & BEST BIKE IN SHOW @ NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA!!!CONGRADS TO MY SON LIL ALEX...TTT FROM THE OG!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 9 2010, 01:35 AM~17734257
> *  :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> CONGRATS HOMIE !!!!!!   </span> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO+Jun 11 2010, 07:07 AM~17758402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx LOC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 25 2010, 03:42 AM~17883082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the bike looks good bro


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 25 2010, 12:46 AM~17883106
> *the bike looks good bro
> *


Thanx LOC :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 25 2010, 02:42 AM~17883082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 bad ass


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez+Jun 25 2010, 12:04 PM~17886590-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 29 2010, 08:25 AM~17916039
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: *TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!!* :0


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 13 2010, 08:17 AM~18034427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 13 2010, 01:16 PM~18036903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE OG* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 22 2010, 03:32 PM~18115266
> *TTT FOR THE OG :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

bad ass bike homie


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 13 2010, 09:17 AM~18034427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE....VERY CLEAN...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy+Jul 27 2010, 09:45 AM~18153240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

congrats on the win


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 9 2010, 11:34 AM~18265498
> *congrats on the win
> *


X2 :biggrin: Thanx VP


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jul 29 2010, 08:27 PM~18181214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Sep 28 2010, 07:08 PM~18687257
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Jun 8 2009, 01:37 PM~14128192
> *LIL ALEX SHOWING HIS BIKE FOR THE FIRST TIME AT THE SAN BERNADINO SHOW.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Oct 7 2010, 10:50 AM~18760150
> *Nice bike
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 5 2010, 05:51 PM~18997418
> *
> *


Thanx for the bump homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Azteca De Oro Dos @ The Street Low Magazine show 11/28/10* :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 1 2010, 10:57 AM~19209534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I REALLY LIKE THIS BIKE..CLEAN :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Dec 1 2010, 04:00 PM~19212469
> *MAN I REALLY LIKE THIS BIKE..CLEAN :0
> *


Thanx Homie :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 1 2010, 10:57 AM~19209534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME SOME MATCHIN HANDLE BARS WOULD LOOK SICK THO


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

looks sick


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602+Dec 8 2010, 01:49 PM~19274290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx LOC


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE IN LRM :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 14 2010, 05:53 PM~19327376
> *CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE IN LRM :cheesy:
> *


*Thanx Homie* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*AZTECA DE ORO DOS FEATURED IN FEB.2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 17 2010, 12:41 AM~19349841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale dino congrats on the spread :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i like that schwinn speedometer on the bike looking good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 17 2010, 12:41 AM~19349841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

TTT FOR MY MEMBBER :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Dec 17 2010, 06:54 PM~19356540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias holmes :cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 27 2010, 09:44 PM~19435665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass bike


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 27 2010, 08:58 PM~19435850
> *bad ass bike
> *


Gracias loco


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 27 2010, 11:01 PM~19435891
> *Gracias loco
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jan 14 2011, 03:26 PM~19598455
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@Jan 26 2011, 01:39 PM~19704446
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Q-VO Benny


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.* :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Dec 17 2010, 12:41 AM~19349841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  congrats...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TMFT...


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818+Feb 7 2011, 02:23 PM~19810409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supp LOC


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 25 2011, 10:04 AM~19958796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dayym that looks NICE man :thumbsup:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 25 2011, 11:04 AM~19958796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN THIS BIKE IS CLEAN...LOVE IT....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEC SUNSET-+Mar 11 2011, 10:33 PM~20072885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANX HOMIES* :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

READY?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Apr 7 2011, 09:54 AM~20282690
> *READY?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:wow: :wow: 
dammmm that is so nice keep it on homie !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

D-ice69 said:


> :wow: :wow:
> dammmm that is so nice keep it on homie !!!! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup:


Thanx Homie, how've you been? Good I hope


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

OGDinoe1 said:


>


 Bad ass bike


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

will this bike be in Vegas this year


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

aztecsoulz said:


> Bad ass bike


Thanx Homie



Clown Confusion said:


> will this bike be in Vegas this year


Nah Bro, next year. My son wants to re do a few things :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *TTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:*BUMP*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> :thumbsup:*BUMP*


*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Azteca De Oro Dos (Neu Exposure C.C.) is currently @ Louvre Musuem in Paris,France for the month of November 2011,along with **Team C&L's Orgullo Mexicano 79 Monte Carlo (Uso C.C.)& Fernando Ruelas's R.I.P. 1937 Buick (Dukes C.C.)*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Azteca De Oro Dos (Neu Exposure C.C.) is currently @ Louvre Musuem in Paris,France for the month of November 2011,along with **Team C&L's Orgullo Mexicano 79 Monte Carlo (Uso C.C.)& Fernando Ruelas's R.I.P. 1937 Buick (Dukes C.C.)*


Awesome, did you get a trip to Paris out of this?


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Awesome, did you get a trip to Paris out of this?


I did Bro:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's a few pictures from the trip
*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

simply awesome. that is huge. in the same museum as the mona lisa. saw a video of this on facebook last week.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> simply awesome. that is huge. in the same museum as the mona lisa. saw a video of this on facebook last week.


*Thanx My Brotha!! How can I forget,My bad!!Here she is.
*


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats man that is a special honor well deserved..!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Congrats man that is a special honor well deserved..!


Thanx Bro, believe me I was honored:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!:worship:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few pictures from the trip
> *


Damn!!! Thats bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Damn!!! Thats bad ass!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanx Bro


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

DAMN homie good way to put the lowriding culture in the spot light for a GOOD reason.... big ups


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

raiderhater719 said:


> DAMN homie good way to put the lowriding culture in the spot light for a GOOD reason.... big ups


*Thanx LOC:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few pictures from the trip
> *





OGDinoe1 said:


> *Thanx My Brotha!! How can I forget,My bad!!Here she is.
> *


*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

oneof my fav bikes!!!


----------



## isue1 (Oct 25, 2010)

x2 perfect example of "LESS IS MORE"


Fleetangel said:


> oneof my fav bikes!!!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> oneof my fav bikes!!!





isue1 said:


> x2 perfect example of "LESS IS MORE"


*Thanx Homies:thumbsup:*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

isue1 said:


> x2 perfect example of "LESS IS MORE"


definately!! it has a lot of detaill!! specially the engraving!! bet it came out a large bill!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

dammm iiitttttt co grarts homies


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Fleetangel said:


> definately!! it has a lot of detaill!! specially the engraving!! bet it came out a large bill!!


:thumbsup::yes:



MEXICA said:


> dammm iiitttttt co grarts homies


Gracias Noah:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OGDinoe1 said:


> *Here's a few pictures from the trip
> *


congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

sureñosbluez said:


> congrats bro :thumbsup:


Thanx Homie


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Here's some news footage on French television. 
*
http://videos.tf1.fr/jt-we/le-clezi...ouvre-forme-a-part-entiere-d-art-6809556.html


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

[h=4]There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)[/h]

 OGDinoe1
:wave:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Azteca De Oro Dos (2) made it home safe yesterday from Paris,France!!! I want to thank the **Le Clezio family** for making my family & I a part of this great & one in a life time experience!!:thumbsup::worship:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Any new plans for the bike? Don't get me wrong the bike looks awesome as it is.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Any new plans for the bike? Don't get me wrong the bike looks awesome as it is.


Thanx Bro, My son's been wanting to add cutom handle bars & other accessories. His Bday is coming up so I think we might go that route for now.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*ttt!!!*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats up homie. I was thinking aboutthis the other day. You should make this a trike. It would look


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Whats up homie. I was thinking aboutthis the other day. You should make this a trike. It would look


You know what Bro, this has come across my mind too!! Lol...I'll leave that decision to my Son, his 11th Birthday is coming up too:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON (Lil Alex) THE OWNER OF AZTECA DE ORO DOS (2) TTT FOR THE O.G.!!!!*


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy birthday! Hopefully you got more parts for your bike!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> Happy birthday! Hopefully you got more parts for your bike!


*Thanx My Brotha, Got some new stuff in the works!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Azteca De Oro Dos(2) does it again, took best 2 wheeler @ this past Sunday's show!!*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS HOMIE!!...BADASS BIKE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE!!...BADASS BIKE


Thanx Homie.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats brother


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Congrats brother


Thanx Bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT* *FOR THE O.G.!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

SEE U AT THE OLDIES HOW HOMIE


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

INKEDUP said:


> SEE U AT THE OLDIES HOW HOMIE


:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bas ass bike homie!


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> bas ass bike homie!


Thanx G.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Wat up brother how u been


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Wat up brother how u been


*Not much Bro, What about you?:wave:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT!!!*:thumbsup:


----------

